# 'New-to-me' Loom



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Best I could do is scan this as a PDF file. The old black and white photo is grainy, but at least with the pdf, you can zoom in.

Paul says it is made from soft maple.

New To Me Loom


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

20 looks and no comments??


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooh pretty curves! 

(that help?)

What's it need for 'help' before it can go into service?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

New pulley system, new heddles, good cleaning and oiling..

Yes, that helped. I feel better now.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pulleys? I've never seen a loom with pulleys.

Do you have pictures (links?) of what it looks like umm ... 'all together'? I can't see the PDF image very clearly and I'm curious.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh my! That is an oldy but a goodie! It's going to be one of those looms that's not only fun to work on, but really pretty sitting in the room just to LOOK at  

Don't know if it's any help, but for the pulleys, if possible make some (or purchase) out of wood instead of going with the metal or even plastic ones. The wood ones have such a wonderful soothing sound as they run. I tried using the teflon guys when I added the last 4 harnesses to one of the looms...and boy did I regret THAT in a hurry. The sound was...harsher, I guess is the word.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thankfully Paul is darn good with wood so I'm hoping if I fix him enough BBQ ribs, he'll make me some pulleys.

Or maybe some backsmithed ones ... we'll see what he comes up with.

I want to get it up to the loom room this weekend, which means I need to get more oil to soak her in. Seriously, the wood is pretty dry and wouldn't hurt to be plunged in oil to soak for a while!!!

When she's set up, I'll get more pictures.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I can't see the picture very well at all even if I zoom in on it. My computer is old and slow even with a really fast connection. From what I can see or think I can see it looks really interesting. Do you know who made the loom? I am sure Paul will do wonderful things with it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think it is a homemade loom.

Just got finished putting the first application of tung oil on it.

Very pretty wood! Looks to be made mostly of Ash & Red Oak with the curved pieces made from soft maple.

I'll put a 2nd coat of Tung on tomorrow and start assembling. I'll try to get new pictures from different angles this weekend.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just finished putting the 2nd application of tung oil on it. I know it says to let it dry 12 hours before putting on the 2nd appl., but the wood is soooo dry and it is so dry in our home, I had to do it.

Tomorrow, I will take a super fine steel wool on it and give it a 3rd application then set it up in the loom room and take pictures


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Lucky you! Lucky loom to be found by you...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

As I'm slowly putting this together and discovering which parts are missing, I realize this is a counter marche loom. I have never seen one in person, much less worked with one.

I am searching for pictures/diagrams of simple counter marche looms to figure out the pulley system.

Can any of you weavers direct me to such a place??

Thanks!

Cyndi


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Do you have Deborah Chandler's book?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Bill Koepp of the RugTalk yahoo group (used to be vibrant, now, not so much) has assembled a site with great info. No diagrams, though. Here it is: http://www.geocities.com/rugtalk/

Here's a hand-drawn diagram of a Bergman: http://trapunto.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/loom-diagram1.jpg

I honestly have no experience with countermarch. My impression is that those who push through to understand them and make them work LOVE them. The rest of us are into instant gratification...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

> Do you have Deborah Chandler's book?


I have her Learning to Weave, but after perusing through it a few times I'm not finding what I need for counter-marche diagrams, 



> Bill Koepp of the RugTalk yahoo group


Thanks Weever. I'll look him up and check out the url's you posted.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pictures .... Not all the parts I have are in the picture ....



















And the reed!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

In addition to the trapunto/wordpress site for a good diagram, you might want to take a look at http://www.allfiberarts.com/library/aa02/countermarche.htm Lots of good info on countermarches there.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Found out it is probably a Danish Loom. Someone called it a Levard loom, but someone else sent me a link to "How to Build a Loom" by Edward F. Worst that shows diagrams of this specific loom.


----------

